# Sanding station



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2012)

New years resolution was to do a better job of controling dust. Jet air filtration has kept air much cleaner. This is my sanding station-Framework is elm-side panels white oak scrap plywood-top frame and drawers white ash and top is scrap maple ply. Tried for first time and it works great.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2012)

Man that is sweet Mike. I need to do that also. Thanks for the inspiration. 


.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 20, 2012)

That is just down right sexy!!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice job.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice! Looks great! Should get a lot of use!


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2012)

That's a nice piece of work


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2012)

Nicely done! That's not a bad looking scrap of wood on the top of the table there either!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2012)

David, you noticed that piece-I will be posting that piece of wood again soon in a slightly different form. Amazing variety of color in one chunk of wood...............


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a great way to reuse old furniture:i_am_so_happy:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2012)

Dale, the only old thing on this piece are the handles-everything else I made. Thanks though cause I wanted it to look like an old piece of furniture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I do very little flat work but that is an awesome looking set-up.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2019)

Bumpity bump bump....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Bumpity bump bump....


Thanks- YIKES 7 yrs ago

And Damn- I do have a concrete floor.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2019)

Very cool Mike! I don't have the room for one like that, thinking about replacing the left wing on my TS with something like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

